# Robert Graham Shirts- What is your opinion?



## Cordovanman (Jun 22, 2009)

Just curious as to what the general opinion on this forum is on Robert Graham Shirts?


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

They are well made fashion items, I have one of his shirts and the construction is good, the fit runs a bit full and they are generally expected to be worn untucked (ugh!). They are pricey at full retail but again they are a fashion flavor of the moment (really starting about 18 months+ ago) and my fear is that the wilder ones will start looking dated soon. While I love the occasional embroidery over the shirting and I think the contrasting cuffs and collars are a novelty that looks kind of cool, in 5 years you will be laughing about thinking they were the hottest thing going.

These shirts have a shelf life and its half over, score one or two off of ebay or get them on sale to make it more palatable and go clubbing in it but dont expect versatility, fit or longevity out of it.


----------



## Cottonshirt (Mar 15, 2009)

what deanayer said.


----------



## tsaltzma (Jun 3, 2009)

*Ugly*

The construction seems good to me, but these are the ugliest shirts I have seen in awhile. I see one I like every now and then, but I wouldn't be caught dead in most of them. I suppose beauty is in the eye of the beholder. :crazy:


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

I find them pretty garish.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

They are 'hanging in there' style-wise longer than I expected (I bought my first over 2 years ago). I own a couple, and I still wear them but I can see them going out of style. That said, unless one does 'all Trad all the time,' being fashionable in the moment has its costs


----------



## kelliw (Aug 13, 2008)

From a fashion sense they are great. I love the designs and style of the shirts. As for the quality, I doubt it is as good as T&A, but a nice casual shirt.


----------



## StoryTroy (Nov 8, 2008)

*I like them --- just not on me.*

Co-EP of the show I'm working on now is very much into the untucked shirt / jeans / sparkling white tennies look, and the Robert Graham shirts always look nice on him.

I looked at a few during a recent trip to Nordstrom's, but ultimately couldn't get on board with the look myself. I'm a suit-sans-tie guy when it comes to the office.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

deanayer said:


> They are well made fashion items, I have one of his shirts and the construction is good, the fit runs a bit full and they are generally expected to be worn untucked (ugh!). They are pricey at full retail but again they are a fashion flavor of the moment (really starting about 18 months+ ago) and my fear is that the wilder ones will start looking dated soon. While I love the occasional embroidery over the shirting and I think the contrasting cuffs and collars are a novelty that looks kind of cool, in 5 years you will be laughing about thinking they were the hottest thing going.
> 
> These shirts have a shelf life and its half over, score one or two off of ebay or get them on sale to make it more palatable and go clubbing in it but dont expect versatility, fit or longevity out of it.


What he said. I have one and wear it primarily for the GTH factor. Fun shirt.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

When I first saw them, I thought they were some of the most beautiful men's clothing I had ever seen. They have style. I still think this though some of the brilliance seems to be getting lost with their popularity.

I would not and could not possibly wear any of them. But I view them as a way a certain type of man, with a certain type of style could present himself beautifully.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert Graham does make some more conservative dress-type shirts as well, which I like very much. I am a fan of the contrasting cuffs. Looks good when rolling up one's sleeves.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Not my cup of tea. Most that you see are so over the top in pattern I think I would tire of wearing it and friends would tire of seeing me in it after two wearings. I see it as a novelty like this:


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Beau said:


> Not my cup of tea. Most that you see are so over the top in pattern I think I would tire of wearing it and friends would tire of seeing me in it after two wearings. I see it as a novelty like this:


lol! However, at the time, Travota was THE MAN!


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

I love mine - very whimsical but still tasteful. Very well made with some very interesting details - every button looks unique for example. I got mine 1/2 off at the Mark Shale in KC.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

They're not my style at all, but they're cool for a night on the town.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

I picked up two RG shirts @ NM Last Call clearance sale for about $40 each. Kind of cool, but not at full retail. I also picked up a RG cotton pin-stripe sport coat with some pretty wild linings for about $150. Looks great and gets a lot of complements. I would not build a wardrobe around RG, but a few pieces are fun.

AD


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

As a confessed perpetrator of the "untucked shirt with jeans" casual look, I think it's a fun shirt - I'm also skinny though, so I can wear it slim-fitting which is the way the RG shirts I think are "designed" to be worn. On a beefier frame with a larger shirt, I think it would just trend into loudness.

That said: a fun shirt, probably to be worn a year or maybe two, and only worth it if it can be bought well marked down (ie. sale at NM or Saks outlets.)

DH


----------

